# Tkpenalty's [Q1 2008][56k'ers go get ADSL]



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

*Tkpenalty's [Q1 2008][56k'ers go get ADSL][LOG]*

**Please vote, note your votes will be displayed**
==============================================
*Tkpenalty's [Q1 2008][Experimental]*
==============================================















http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1282/__5.jpg
_Under Shot to show the size... again!_
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1282/__6.jpg
_Front with foam covering it for dust filtering_
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1282/__7.jpg
_Benchmark mode_
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1282/__8.jpg
_Desk_

==============================================
*Specifications:*
==============================================
Processor: Core 2 Duo E6300
Memory: 2x1GB DDR1066 PQA
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA P31 DS3L
Graphics Card: Powercolor X1950PRO 256MB Extreme
Hard Drive: Western Digital WD1600 160GB SATAII
Optical Drives: LG DVD+RW+DL SATAII
Power Supply: Coolermaster iGreen 600W
Enclosure: Antec Sonata Series SOLO
==============================================
*Modificatios/Part Replacements*
==============================================
Cooling:
-Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme (CPU) + Akasa Amber 120mm fan
-Thermalright High Riser - 05     (Northrbridge)
-Arctic Cooling AcceleroS1        (GPU)
-Installed one 92mm ZMF2 and one EZ Cool 120mm fan at HDD bay to cool HDD and AcceleroS1.
Other Modifications:
-Foam Padding for 5'25 bay to block dust from entering. 
-Cable Management (Does that even count?)
-Replaced PSU fan... damn loud stock fan.
-Removed the Drive rail clips
===============================================
*Personal Comments*
===============================================
Well... this is a repost of the actual entry in the case gallerry but the environment was rather bad in a nutcase. Anyway, I've put a lot of effort into this system and I'm fairly happy with it as it suits my needs and does it almost silently. It was scary with the S1 being silent, that my whole system seemed to dissapear with the City's ambience. 

Replacing X1950PRO soon however. Expect from me a second system to replace my aging "P4S Beholder".




[Experiment-Mods do not remove this]


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

Whoops. May a mod add a poll giving options "1~5"


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well 10/10 from me. Now how do I vote?!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Well 10/10 from me. Now how do I vote?!



Dont bash me but i forgot to add a poll


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I would vote a 10/10  

How high can you get your cpu to? Im gonna get that Gigibyte P31 and a E2140.


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2008)

I vote 1 because you're #1 Tk!!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Well I would vote a 10/10
> 
> How high can you get your cpu to? Im gonna get that Gigibyte P31 and a E2140.



3.430Ghz. Max FSB i find stable is 490FSB.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> 3.430Ghz. Max FSB i find stable is 490FSB.



Nice. I dont think I will go that high tho


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

Poll added, thanks thermopylae


----------



## cooler (Jan 16, 2008)

sorry i vote 4/10
not that it bad just i see this kind mod a million time already


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 16, 2008)

The case trolls hardly leave the case gallery by the way.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> The case trolls hardly leave the case gallery by the way.



Interesting.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 16, 2008)

I give you 10.... do you do anything else but tidy your pc?


----------



## vega22 (Jan 16, 2008)

8 from me, get some black wire ties and give the blower a clean and the insides will look better.

nice looking build tho


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2008)

i voted 9/10 - i may post my system in here as well, and skip the case gallery trolls.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

*prods everyone*


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 16, 2008)

i gave you a 7 because i KNOW you can do better than that!
c'mon tk! your other system looked better!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> i gave you a 7 because i KNOW you can do better than that!
> c'mon tk! your other system looked better!



Which one o.o

Don't tell me you guys liked my acceleroX2

Yeah I know what you mean though, this camera is crraaaap. The flash is rather horrible so yeah I can tell why it doesnt look that nice atm. (Maybe I should have brought the powershot with me).

All right I'll update the pics as soon as i get the 8800.

EDIT: Crap... noticed some few wiring issues.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Which one o.o
> 
> Don't tell me you guys liked my acceleroX2
> 
> ...



this one.
the cable management just doesn't look like you did it yourself this time...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 16, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> this one.
> the cable management just doesn't look like you did it yourself this time...



I said that to slade as well ROFL. I see what you mean by that though. I can blame it on the camera again and again as the white balance, and flash seems to suck a lot. Check the first pic, most of the lighting is coming from the halogen desklamp. Thats how bad this camera I'm using atm is. I really need a flex force PSU :\... this kind of PSU cabling doesnt look so nice. I noticed the 4 pin on this.... is visible, time to fix it up (and make sure I push the wires back into place after I do some modifications)

I'll remove the sound card... but I like the sound 

Hmm.. SATA cable, I could also make the red on top instead of the blue, and increase the slack a bit so it doesnt look so damn tight.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> I said that to slade as well ROFL. I see what you mean by that though. I can blame it on the camera again and again as the white balance, and flash seems to suck a lot. Check the first pic, most of the lighting is coming from the halogen desklamp. Thats how bad this camera I'm using atm is. I really need a flex force PSU :\... this kind of PSU cabling doesnt look so nice. I noticed the 4 pin on this.... is visible, time to fix it up (and make sure I push the wires back into place after I do some modifications)
> 
> I'll remove the sound card... but I like the sound
> 
> Hmm.. SATA cable, I could also make the red on top instead of the blue, and increase the slack a bit so it doesnt look so damn tight.



the sound card is fine, it's just the cabling... it's just not what we've come to expect from you, you know what i mean?


----------



## Silverel (Jan 16, 2008)

8/10 - A couple of things.

Your wire management is flawless, but these days it seems more a requirement than anything else. You've got 3 big pretty and empty 5.25 bays, You should utilize them, and not stuff them with foam. imo, it is the best place to have intake fans, as all that cool air comes straight in, right across your memory, through your HSF, and onto your video card. Slight positive pressure in your case will do more good than attempting to use foam to block up the holes. Only other gripe is it's a little plain, nicely done, and very sharp, but not much that draws my attention.

Good stuff!


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 16, 2008)

How can i possible resist voting a 5


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 17, 2008)

Silverel said:


> 8/10 - A couple of things.
> 
> Your wire management is flawless, but these days it seems more a requirement than anything else. You've got 3 big pretty and empty 5.25 bays, You should utilize them, and not stuff them with foam. imo, it is the best place to have intake fans, as all that cool air comes straight in, right across your memory, through your HSF, and onto your video card. Slight positive pressure in your case will do more good than attempting to use foam to block up the holes. Only other gripe is it's a little plain, nicely done, and very sharp, but not much that draws my attention.
> 
> Good stuff!



And dust comes in . Im just waiting for the stores to restock the black kama bay... or i might just get the antec 900's one.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2008)

Kama bay works well, i have the silver one in my P150. I suggest getting another fan for it, the stock one clicks if youa djsut votlages, and sooner or later it just clicks for no reason.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 17, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Kama bay works well, i have the silver one in my P150. I suggest getting another fan for it, the stock one clicks if youa djsut votlages, and sooner or later it just clicks for no reason.



Yeah I know that. I'd get the antec 900's one instead though, and install a dust filter on the fan. 


More pics:

http://img.techpowerup.org/080116/DSCF0359.jpg
_Mussels, the dark side of my case! (I just keep forgetting to take photos of it) Its still really manageable and convenient for me! I dont randomly shove cables in that gap._ 
http://img.techpowerup.org/080116/DSCF0373.jpg
_Doesnt my RAM look expensive now? From some $79 looking RAM to some $180 looking RAM._

http://img.techpowerup.org/080116/DSCF0375.jpg
_Rear shot_

http://img.techpowerup.org/080116/DSCF0372.jpg
_The stuff you dont see_


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2008)

i like that 120mm fan in the lower front. Whats the other side of the zip ties connect to?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 17, 2008)

Please look guys (and look at the images I just posted)


----------



## Darknova (Jan 17, 2008)

9/10

Again, same reason as last time. It's awesome, but it just doesn't make me go WOW when I look at it.

Very clean, too much foam though lol.

(You seem obsessed with getting a good score )


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 18, 2008)

Darknova said:


> 9/10
> 
> Again, same reason as last time. It's awesome, but it just doesn't make me go WOW when I look at it.
> 
> ...



leave my foam alone


----------



## mrw1986 (Jan 18, 2008)

9/10

Very neat but something is missing...I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> 9/10
> 
> Very neat but something is missing...I can't put my finger on it.



NEEDS MOAR DESU!

[/ /b/ ]

He does have new, faster hardware on the way. Need that to arrive


----------



## strick94u (Jan 18, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> 9/10
> 
> Very neat but something is missing...I can't put my finger on it.



Black wire ties still a solid 8/10
It takes guts to post it say rate this (on here)


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 18, 2008)

Once I get the 8800, I will be able to mount TWO 120mm fans not only 1. Then I shall install another 120mm fan in the 5'25 bay... antec SOLO 900 anyone? 

I need a fan grille for the lower 120mm fan though, the HDD sometimes gets caught and its pretty annoying to fix the problem. I'll probably be buying the Akasa Amber fans for the two 120mm fans.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 18, 2008)

This has to be one of the best (cable) managed systems I have ever seen. 10/10 on that respect. However, from your attitude towards PT and his vote I doubt you'll care about my reasoning as to why I've only given you 9/10 instead of the full blown 10.

My reasoning is, external aesthetics - obviously this won't bother you, but the case just doesn't do it for me. If it was all black, I think it'd work, it'd be more ninja like. 

Apart from my one gripe, you've built and maintained an almost perfect set up. You should be proud... and spare it black. 

Kudos!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2008)

Tk and my systems design is fairly similar, not everyone goes for the bling factor.

I dont think TK cares if its anything above 5, as long as its an honest opinion and not trolling...

cant wait for teh new hardware to arrive


----------



## Avarice (Jan 18, 2008)

well damn i gotta work on my solo. yours puts mine to shame:shadedshu, but yeh i voted 10/10 coz im jealous. Good Work


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 18, 2008)

Great build, I really like the choice of case and I like the nice compact job you did, maintaining the clean look.  I just built a PC for the office with the Antec Solo, and I really like that choice of cases. 

I gave a 9, and thats because a 10 would be perfect, and thats almost an impossible number.  Great build, nice and clean! 

I rank yours higher than my own! I cant get rid of the damn 8pin Mobo power without buying an extension!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 20, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Black wire ties still a solid 8/10
> It takes guts to post it say rate this (on here)



How about no zipties? 



> http://img.techpowerup.org/080120/IMG_0333.jpg
> *UPDATED: 120mm fan.... you wanted black zipties. How about no zipties and a clean fit? 20/1/08[ /b]
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080120/IMG_0334.jpg
> ...


*

Hitsugaya_Toushirou... for someone who hasnt even posted a thread on this forum you surely have balls of steel to vote like that haha . Of all things, any reason behind it? I'd like some insight into what swayed you to vote such a score.

削所削所削所削所削所削所おおおお!!!! < Random jap crack.*


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 20, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> This has to be one of the best (cable) managed systems I have ever seen. 10/10 on that respect. However, from your attitude towards PT and his vote I doubt you'll care about my reasoning as to why I've only given you 9/10 instead of the full blown 10.
> 
> My reasoning is, external aesthetics - obviously this won't bother you, but the case just doesn't do it for me. If it was all black, I think it'd work, it'd be more ninja like.
> 
> ...



Hmm... the front panel... If I could anodize/spray it black... i'd want to. Wow, damn you just gave me one hell of an idea


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Jan 20, 2008)

hmm... It took quite a long time before my vote was noticed so i thought i was ignored. Anyway, from looking at your responses to other people's reasonings it appeared that you didn't really care too much about reasons so i wasn't planning on placing a comment unless requested otherwise.

I think you should learn some manners when you ask for reasonings as well rather than giving out threats in the thread and through pms since it ruins your reputation/image.

Also to your comment above, may i ask why i must have balls of steel to vote like that since i haven't posted a thread on this forum?
Yes, i have only registered a new account recently but that couldn't be the reason, right?
Even though i haven't started any threads I've offered a few reasonable things to this forum so i don't think you should look down on people just because they haven't started a thread.
Anyway, I'll like to know your reasoning for the question above so i ask humbly for your response.
Also what type of steel, Carbon steels or Alloy steels? I'm guessing your imply strong so Molybdenum or Chromium based alloy steels or maybe carbon steels with >1% carbon? I might have some steel balls around the house. Don't answer these 2 questions unless you know what I'm talking about and please don't take it as an insult since i take what people say literally sometimes so they are careful next time in what they say.


Anyway, now to give my reasoning:
I liked your cabling, it was quite neat. I'll probably give a 8/10 for the cabling.
But other than that it was reasonably plain it was just clean except for a few marks i noticed on your case but it was just that, clean.
It wasn't anything special very ordinary for a mod (and personally i think you had more foam than necessary), if i started giving out 10/10s for this then everyone would be getting 10 and also compared to other mods i've seen especially by some people i know then yours seems boring. Just to make it clear so there is no misunderstanding, i'm not saying you need all the glowing lights and the strange accessories since that can clutter and make it look worse.
I liked your case, it was good except the front kind of ruined it for me anyway. The whole metallic look didn't match with the rest of the case from my opinion. Looking at the sides and back by themselves especially how you did some aligning to make it look good rather than cluttered did impress me though.

After considering all that, i initially thought I'll give you a 3 or 4 but i didn't want you getting over yourself with all the 9 and 10s you were getting so i thought I'll give a 1 to show a sign that it isn't close to perfect like the others were voting and also compared to others I've seen their's are definitely many times better. Also i think the encouragement you were getting with this little harshness is healthy since it encourages improvement and it makes you strive to do better so you don't get low ratings next time. Remember "Not Perfect is Good" since perfect implies you've reached the summit where you cannot never get better and improve. Also, as stirkc94u mentioned "It takes guts to post it say rate this (on here)" since people who do should be prepared for the negative votes, if you didn't then your living in a dream world who hasn't experienced the true harsh nature of real life.

If you want my true vote then after some consideration I'll probably give it a 3/10.
Please don't hate people because of what they rate your computer's appearance otherwise everyone will be forced to flatter you by giving 8+/10 for everything you do even if it isn't too great. The 2-3 people who gave you a 3 and 4 were probably more honest and true votes. The others probably exaggerated their score, wanted to be kind or they are looking on a smaller scale or comparing to an average computer but I'm not saying all are false (so don't attack me on this comment) since they might give a good rating based on the good aspects i mentioned above but there are too many giving you perfect 10s (7 and 8 i could accept but 10 is just over the top).

Anyway, i hope this was enough. If it is insufficient then ask again in more detail and also I'll be waiting for your reasoning to my question since that comment was quite interesting but i won't be threatening you if you decline to answer but it would be disappointing.

Sorry i didn't post a comment earlier. I beg for forgiveness so please accept my humble apology for not posting a comment earlier and hopefully no hard feelings.

(Hopefully, i haven't made any grammatical errors since i haven't read through it.)

Edit: I'll also like to know what the random Japanese thing is for, so if you don't mind I'm quite interested in knowing what that was for as well... or was it just spam?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2008)

well... you gave a shite score, but a really long, detailed post as to why. i'd forgive you if this was my system.

That said i voted high... this isnt a bling system, its a silent, 'tidy' PC. Most people here base the score on the intended goal of the system, and how well it was pulled off. This of course does not negate your opinion or score, its just that  TK has been getting lots of spammy low scores for no real reason lately, so they piss him off.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2008)

I gave you a 10/10 tk. Now this is just my opinion but the looks of both thermalright cpu & northbridge coolers really don't go with this system. In other words, big cooler small mobo and case. You know what I mean?

Don't get me wrong though the thing is kickass, I still love it.


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Jan 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> well... you gave a shite score, but a really long, detailed post as to why. i'd forgive you if this was my system.
> 
> That said i voted high... this isnt a bling system, its a silent, 'tidy' PC. Most people here base the score on the intended goal of the system, and how well it was pulled off. This of course does not negate your opinion or score, its just that  TK has been getting lots of spammy low scores for no real reason lately, so they piss him off.



Just so you know, you kind of contradicted yourself, i'm assuming when you say 'shit', your using the slang meaning of rubbish or worthless but if i gave a score, which wasn't worth anything, how can i have a reason why i gave it that score? Rather than a "shit score", it's more of a "constructed criticism" if there is a reason behind it. And anyone has to agree that Constructed Criticism are anything but worthless or 'shit' since it's always best to tell them that it can improve especially when there is room for improvement rather than telling them it's the best especially when it is horrible. (not that i'm saying this is horrible, i'm saying there is room for improvement)

I'm not really looking for a "bling system" but this system is reasonably ordinary, most people who know what they are doing could make a mod like this if they spent a little bit of money and time. It's not as if days have been poured into making this as good as possible in their situation. Also even for a silent and tidy PC, I can see some improvements, which could be done like some negative reasons posted on previous post. Also a few components didn't really match too well with the surrounding, which to some could be called untidy or unorganized like some i mentioned in my previous post as well. It is definitely short of 'Perfect' so i still have to say people who voted 9 or 10 is too high since it'll mean its the most quiet and tidy PC possible at this point of time, which i doubt... As i mentioned in my previous posts i could accept some 7s and 8s but not 10s.

Also, if we really wanted an accurate result on quietness, why not measure how many dB of sound is coming from the closed system since that's the purpose for this PC. Also the table didn't look if it was a type to reduce vibration thats if we count the table as part of the system were voting for.

I'll repeat again if i caused any troubles especially when he was being picked on (but i had no idea of this happening), I'm deeply sorry and i hope i can be forgiven since i didn't mean to. I was only trying to give an opinion.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 20, 2008)

*yawn*


----------



## Darknova (Jan 20, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Typical… being useful is one thing, being somewhat unpleasant to others is another. Yes sorry if I offended you in any of my points.



You're the one being unpleasant. He gave a well thought out reason as to why he voted so low. Yes, it was frank, but at no point did he take the mick, or make ANY personal attack upon your person.

Calm down. Once again you are taking things far out of proportion. You constantly attack those who vote low even if they give you a reason.

Simmer.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 20, 2008)

Darknova said:


> You're the one being unpleasant. He gave a well thought out reason as to why he voted so low. Yes, it was frank, but at no point did he take the mick, or make ANY personal attack upon your person.
> 
> Calm down. Once again you are taking things far out of proportion. You constantly attack those who vote low even if they give you a reason.
> 
> Simmer.



Yeah my bad already apologised. 

_Side note: ... how many times did i see you say simmer today _

EDIT: Actually, what reason?


----------



## Darknova (Jan 20, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Yeah my bad already apologised.
> 
> _Side note: ... how many times did i see you say simmer today _



Hahah, word of the day my friend


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2008)

Retook some pics... less distortion so it looks better.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Jan 21, 2008)

Hitsugaya_Toushirou said:


> hmm... It took quite a long time before my vote was noticed so i thought i was ignored. Anyway, from looking at your responses to other people's reasonings it appeared that you didn't really care too much about reasons so i wasn't planning on placing a comment unless requested otherwise.
> 
> I think you should learn some manners when you ask for reasonings as well rather than giving out threats in the thread and through pms since it ruins your reputation/image.
> 
> ...



agreed, and its easy to make a case with neer nothing in it look clean, try doing it with a case thats acctualy full of stuff 

i vote with Hitsugaya_Toushirou because honestly this isnt that impressive at all, if i pulled out most of the parts in my system i could have it look as clean or cleaner then your layout, but then i wouldnt have hdd space to download or burners to burn.

tpk i have been lurking watching you, you seem to expect everybody to give you 10's and seem to find making pointless threds for your own ammusement in seirous sections to be funny(8800gt vs 3870.....)  honestly i have been banned from sites for acting the way you do......


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 21, 2008)

Gave you a 9 man, its a great job. would gave you a 10 if my mouse wasn't f'ing up.. lol


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> agreed, and its easy to make a case with neer nothing in it look clean, try doing it with a case thats acctualy full of stuff
> 
> i vote with Hitsugaya_Toushirou because honestly this isnt that impressive at all, if i pulled out most of the parts in my system i could have it look as clean or cleaner then your layout, but then i wouldnt have hdd space to download or burners to burn.
> 
> tpk i have been lurking watching you, you seem to expect everybody to give you 10's and seem to find making pointless threds for your own ammusement in seirous sections to be funny(8800gt vs 3870.....)  honestly i have been banned from sites for acting the way you do......



Show us what you got then. If you did not realise in the first place, burners wont really add any clutter at all to my system. Reason? The way I wire it. Another HDD; same story, note how much space the Ultra 120 and the AcceleroS1 take up. Its not really empty. Sorry, but you are just using a rapbag of irrelevant examples. Hitsugaya Toushirou is hitsugaya toushirou, you arent hitsugaya toushirou so its totally irrelevant. You are just using him as an excuse to vote so low, If you hadn't used him and at least had the decency to even post your own system, I wouldnt have gave a damn. 

8800GT VS HD3870 was semi serious. First off yes it was a farce but boy didn't we see a lot of information come out of that thread? I know my limits, I know TPU's limits. This isnt another forum with dictator-like mods. This is a forum with caring and understanding mods.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Jan 21, 2008)

seems more like they turn a blind eye to some people posting crap and acting like children more then being kind and caring mods.

as to my case, i have no pix, and i have 4 hdd's 3 sata 1 ide on sata converter, my systems far from being as empty as yours.

like i said its easy to make a system with very little in it look clean and nice, try it with one thats FULL of stuff.

and i got no digital cam, somebody stole that along with a bunch of my older computer parts(anything small and easy to throw in a backpack/box) thankfully they totaly left my working systems alone and didnt jack my samsung u3 audio player 

if i can find a x64 driver for my webcam i will try and post shots of my wiring, its nothing fancy but it dosnt block airflow


----------



## GLD (Jan 21, 2008)

I gave you a 9. Prob. should be a 10 though, but I will save the 10 for my rig(s).  Excellent work though. Wires/cables barley seen. Excellent air flow and a wide open case to work in is always great.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> seems more like they turn a blind eye to some people posting crap and acting like children more then being kind and caring mods.
> 
> as to my case, i have no pix, and i have 4 hdd's 3 sata 1 ide on sata converter, my systems far from being as empty as yours.
> 
> ...



Its called... logical hardware selection as well. Its not really impressive to have more hardware. I could mount another two HDDs. I have four SATA ports just take in mind. So I'm technically limited to another HDD and burner. 

Wel... that really sucks that you got robbed though 

"seems more like they turn a blind eye to some people posting crap and acting like children more then being kind and caring mods." *Bunch up* Lets hope they cant hear this but i agree sometimes


----------



## ChillyMyst (Jan 21, 2008)

on click the link in my siggy 

As to more isnt alwase better, i agree but its what it is, if i had the $ to buy a couple 1tb hdd's i would but i havent got that kinda $ so i use what i have!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2008)

um.... NO.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah, the link name says it all dosnt it ROFL


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2008)

please change/remove the link in your sig. Its just utterly disgusts me as to why you have that link there.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Jan 21, 2008)

because its funny seeing reactions of people who click it, manboobs=funny


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2008)

Funny... sure, but a bit too far off topic.  Tk get some more HDD's already!!!!


----------



## Hitsugaya_Toushirou (Jan 21, 2008)

tkpenalty: If that "EDIT: Actually, what reason?" was directed at me, well... I gave my reason in my post and as i mentioned in it as well, "If this is insufficient then ask again in more detail" otherwise i won't know what your looking for.

Also, i'm wondering if i'll be getting a response to my questions, if not i wouldn't mind being informed.

At least this problem is cleared up, now i think i can relax without having to worry about someone despising because of a little vote and opinion. (You did apologies so i'm assuming that i was forgiven...)

Note: In the new pictures i noticed you made some changes, which is quite interesting to see that you tried to improve... But the flash was a little blinding... try to avoid the flash coming back at the camera otherwise we see a white circle on the image.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 21, 2008)

heh more modding TK?? I take it you evolve around clean cases??? 9/10
That beast of a cooler looks simply amazing! 

iam going to have to put pics up when I get my new rig up and running  I shall beat your rig with ease hehe!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hitsugaya_Toushirou said:


> tkpenalty: If that "EDIT: Actually, what reason?" was directed at me, well... I gave my reason in my post and as i mentioned in it as well, "If this is insufficient then ask again in more detail" otherwise i won't know what your looking for.
> 
> Also, i'm wondering if i'll be getting a response to my questions, if not i wouldn't mind being informed.
> 
> ...



Hmm yeah I've tried several methods. In the second set of photos (the ones you based your votes off) i used one of the SOLO's feet as the flash "disperser" or whatever you call it. Err in these pics i opted for something that wouldnt tint the flash... which was a cotton bud dispenser. Didnt work well though... I reckon a folded tissue would work.. lol. Nah I cant avoid it, the boards too glossy (Same as my case)


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> Funny... sure, but a bit too far off topic.  Tk get some more HDD's already!!!!



Roger that.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Jan 21, 2008)

ducktape them out of sight


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2008)

one method i found to help the flash was to shine a lamp at the PC.

Just having higher ambient light reduced the flash effect drastically, so even tho it was there it was a lot less pronounced.

My camera is useless without the flash, for reference - even with the lamp.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 22, 2008)

you could try tapping a piece of wax paper over the flash bulb aperture - it can sometimes dilute the brilliance of the flash quite a bit.


asides, nice looking setup, man - very straightfoward and organized.


----------

